# What about Amazon prime music?



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

OK so amazon prime on TiVo is excellent, movies and video streams beautifully. But my question is whether we are able to listen to amazon prime music on the TiVo like pandora. Or if it may be an option in the near future.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I doubt you will see it on TiVo, but if you have a Roku there is an Amazon Prime Music app on there.


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

The Roku app only allows access to purchased music. It does not open up the entire Amazon Prime Music library.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

advocate2 said:


> The Roku app only allows access to purchased music. It does not open up the entire Amazon Prime Music library.


Well that sucks. It's kind of like the old TiVo Amazon app.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm one of those who wished that TiVo had made the "one box" they touted just as good as a Roku, but with the traditional TiVo DVR. Sadly, I am sent back to my Roku for MANY things. It sad because I do use my Roamio for YouTube.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

johnfasc said:


> OK so amazon prime on TiVo is excellent, movies and video streams beautifully. But my question is whether we are able to listen to amazon prime music on the TiVo like pandora. Or if it may be an option in the near future.


How long has there been Amazon Prime Streaming video? For years people clamored for it, and it is just NOW gotten here. I wouldn't hold your breath for the music side.


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

Joe Siegler said:


> How long has there been Amazon Prime Streaming video? For years people clamored for it, and it is just NOW gotten here. I wouldn't hold your breath for the music side.


Aaaaand 3 years later... We are still holding our breath!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread has 5,356 (at the moment) views and this will be the 7th reply. This thread may have the lowest reply/view ratio on the entire site!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

The Amazon Fire TV device didn't even have Prime music when it was first released. It does now though.

The Tivo HD was one of the first set-top boxes to offer Netflix streaming in 2008 and that didn't prevent Tivo from shedding millions of retail customers.

I think Tivo should have cut their losses and stuck to making DVRs.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> The Amazon Fire TV device didn't even have Prime music when it was first released. It does now though.
> 
> The Tivo HD was one of the first set-top boxes to offer Netflix streaming in 2008 and that didn't prevent Tivo from shedding millions of retail customers.
> 
> I think Tivo should have cut their losses and stuck to making DVRs.


Or how about "just" buy Roku and add it to the box?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Or how about "just" buy Roku and add it to the box?


 Roku 3 doesn't support Amazon Prime music. The list is very short.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Roku 3 doesn't support Amazon Prime music. The list is very short.


I meant that, _Rovi_ should buy Roku.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

One would think Amazon would integrate the music into the video app then it would be on everything.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I had to buy an Amazon Fire TV Stick so I could listen to Amazon Prime Music (which is a nice perq for Prime members). Mrs K and I enjoy Amazon Prime Music very much. Don't use Amazon Prime Video much.


----------



## swilson317 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just thought to search on this subject. I am also surprised at the lack of response. If I can listen to Pandora, I should be able to add an app to listen to Prime Music just like Prime Video. COME ON TIVO...GET YOUR SH*T TOGETHER! You have all of us fans here! Keep up with the CURRENT technology!!!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

swilson317 said:


> Just thought to search on this subject. I am also surprised at the lack of response. If I can listen to Pandora, I should be able to add an app to listen to Prime Music just like Prime Video. COME ON TIVO...GET YOUR SH*T TOGETHER! You have all of us fans here! Keep up with the CURRENT technology!!!


beg amazon they create the apps not tivo


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Lack of response from who? 

Call/ email/ chat with Amazon. Of course tivo wants more apps, but they are not the one to code them.


----------

